# Got Honey!!



## Kelbor (Apr 26, 2011)

WhoooHooo! Finally procured some honey from my little girls. One whole combs worth. Hahahaha. I keep waiting for them to move out of the box and fill it with capped honey but it is not happening?!!? So, I went in on Friday and stole one of the side combs that is all capped. Got 4.5 pounds of honey. It is pretty darn dark but Im not complaining. I guess using that math, a single Warre box (full of 8 capped combs) will yield approx. 35-40 pounds of honey. Doing my other math, this is some pretty darn expensive honey (second year, first harvest)!!!

Now, after crushing and straining, I need to devise a technique to melt down and clean my wax crumbles. Is there a recoverable amount of honey in it? How are you guys filtering the wax and separating the remaining honey/debris out? 

Thanks and thanks again ladies.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Kelbor,some wash their wax and make mead with the wash water. Others wash and feed water back to bees. And still some let the bees just clean the wax of honey. I wash and discard wash water for now, maybe I will try mead making later. Then I use a large old pot just for melting wax. A gallon of water and bring to boil, then add wax a little at a time. I have an old screen seave which I use to clean out debris in wax. Once I have skimmed it clean, I pour into plastic bucket and let cool. Afterward when cool, pop wax cake out and wash the water side off. And scrape the propolis off and wash again. You can youtube fatbeeman and see him render wax, I do it the same way. Also you can youtube German skep videos and see them do it too. 
God Bless and Enjoy Your Hobby!


----------



## Kelbor (Apr 26, 2011)

That sounds like the deal right there. Thanks Chaindrive!


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

Isn't it weird how many people will beg for honey? Everyone I know and a lot of complete strangers have approached me about getting some honey.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

I guess with all the publicity today, everyone is more aware of raw honey.


----------

